# 3D vane color.



## ChrisCobb (Nov 18, 2020)

Most of the 3D guys I see have bright colored vanes and nocks. Is it just me or wouldn’t you want dark if not black vanes and nocks so your competitors don’t have a good aiming point.


----------



## Adkins.jason722 (Apr 24, 2020)

You're right dark can be better just depends on targets too. Honestly I match mine to arrow color and don't think it matters much cause if someone is good enough to hit or Robin hood my arrow they were probably gonna 12 it anyway. Just my thoughts


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

I use to have black fletchings and nocks and realized the better shooters don’t care what color they are. If you’re in the 12 they’ll hit yours if they have to. Put on what you want. I like being able to see mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickskaw (Jul 25, 2020)

I only shoot for fun and to get ready for hunting so I use my hunting setups so hot pink vanes for me.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

I run white vanes and flo yellow nocks. Highly visible. Two reason I do this. One, for my practice at long range I easily see my results and makes tracking my progress easier and faster. Two, because I shoot with friends and they can use my arrows for reference at tournaments. 



Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I use bright vanes...so I can find 'em easier behind the target. Also it distracts the good shooters from the twelve. They see that bright white and orange blob down there and they just can't help themselves, they gotta aim at it.


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Blacked out is a dick move. I use red and black vanes, but white nocks, just so other guys can see them. If i can't win a match, i should have shot better. Also if i can't win, I would like someone in my group to win. 


And if everyone in you group is a decent shot and uses decent marking arrows, the whole groups scores can be elevated. That is one of the main reasons i like to shoot with good shooters. So maybe a guy in your group beats you, but you take second with your highest score ever by working with each other, instead of taking 8th because everyone wanted to dick each other. I think I would rather be 2nd..


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

RJH1 said:


> Blacked out is a dick move. I use red and black vanes, but white nocks, just so other guys can see them. If i can't win a match, i should have shot better. Also if i can't win, I would like someone in my group to win.
> 
> 
> And if everyone in you group is a decent shot and uses decent marking arrows, the whole groups scores can be elevated. That is one of the main reasons i like to shoot with good shooters. So maybe a guy in your group beats you, but you take second with your highest score ever by working with each other, instead of taking 8th because everyone wanted to dick each other. I think I would rather be 2nd..


I shoot unknown in the UK and have both blacked out and hot pink in my quiver. This way I can choose depending on the company! We shoot mixed groups of 4, so barebow, compound, longbow etc. The bright arrows can nicely mark up the kill for those guys who are in classes that don’t allow binos. I also use the black ones for indoor as they’re easy to see in the gold. Black arrows also show really well on white targets, so it gives me all options for all targets.


----------



## ChrisCobb (Nov 18, 2020)

ukxbow said:


> I shoot unknown in the UK and have both blacked out and hot pink in my quiver. This way I can choose depending on the company! We shoot mixed groups of 4, so barebow, compound, longbow etc. The bright arrows can nicely mark up the kill for those guys who are in classes that don’t allow binos. I also use the black ones for indoor as they’re easy to see in the gold. Black arrows also show really well on white targets, so it gives me all options for all targets.


Now I really like this!


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I use black/white Spider Vanes and blue Beiter nock, so U hardly can see them thru scope but will see them with binos.
I usually shoot WA 3D so it's 2 arrows from same pole/distance. 
When I see that first it's easier to make adjustment for another if estimated distance wasn't right. 

Mostly our groups are made so that there's competition inside group as well.
Much nicer to shoot round when U get that competition feeling inside group.


----------



## Dbolick (Mar 27, 2020)

i prefer black or dark colors so my arrow isn't a reference point to help out the next guy shooting.


----------



## KevtheKnife (Jan 8, 2021)

I use White/Blaze Orange for contrast and ease of seeing them. Our 3-D shoots aren't cutthroat (mostly) so minor advantages like that don't carry much weight.


----------



## IMN2Archery (Jul 23, 2016)

I personally think bright vanes and nocks are harder to hit then dark colors that barely can be seen. To me it’s a head game within the shooter he/she sees it glowing and try’s so hard that they look around pin to make sure it’s on their projected mark. A good shooter is gonna put it where they want. But the average try’s so hard it becomes a mental factor within the shot. Just my 3 cents and very opposite of what most have posted above


----------



## ChrisCobb (Nov 18, 2020)

IMN2Archery said:


> I personally think bright vanes and nocks are harder to hit then dark colors that barely can be seen. To me it’s a head game within the shooter he/she sees it glowing and try’s so hard that they look around pin to make sure it’s on their projected mark. A good shooter is gonna put it where they want. But the average try’s so hard it becomes a mental factor within the shot. Just my 3 cents and very opposite of what most have posted above


Very interesting but true thinking. Especially if someone is dealing with some target panic.


----------



## undrdg (Aug 12, 2012)

Personally I like shooting a blacked out arrow with a green nock. i think it looks awesome


----------



## Tarsyn (Feb 1, 2021)

I like seeing mine, white feathers with dayglow orange shafts:


----------



## zekesteve (Sep 8, 2013)

I shoot with friends who are pretty decent shots so when we travel to other qualifiers, etc. I like to at least be able to give them a decent aiming point. I've got orange nocks so hopefully they can at least hold a correction off mine and get the bonus. Bushings have saved numerous shafts and nocks are cheap


----------



## Seth234 (Sep 10, 2019)

RJH1 said:


> Blacked out is a dick move. I use red and black vanes, but white nocks, just so other guys can see them. If i can't win a match, i should have shot better. Also if i can't win, I would like someone in my group to win.
> 
> 
> And if everyone in you group is a decent shot and uses decent marking arrows, the whole groups scores can be elevated. That is one of the main reasons i like to shoot with good shooters. So maybe a guy in your group beats you, but you take second with your highest score ever by working with each other, instead of taking 8th because everyone wanted to dick each other. I think I would rather be 2nd..


never understood the “ dark vanes is a sick move”. It’s your responsibility to practice and learn the spots to hit, not another archer to hit a spot and give you bright vanes to aim at. The guys that say dark vanes are a duck move, is a whining cry baby that doesn’t have confidence in his shooting and just wants it made easy for him. I run black vanes, black nocks, because everything on my bow is black. I really don’t care who doesn’t like it. I don’t care who runs what. I can look at the target myself and decide where I want my arrow. In fact most guys that whine about that couldn’t hit the bright vanes with a lighted nock on arrow anyway. I heard a guy crying like a little girl at the end of 20 targets about “ dark” vanes. He hit hit 6 tens out of those targets. Everything else was 8’s and 5’s. I heard enough of it and finally told him, no vane color was gonna make a difference. I told him maybe practice more and scores would show, vanes not gonna help that. OP, run what vane color you want. It’s your choice , your money, and don’t worry about the whiners.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

One year I had clear nocks and vanes because they looked awesome. No one wants to hit where I'm hitting anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

IMN2Archery said:


> I personally think bright vanes and nocks are harder to hit then dark colors that barely can be seen. To me it’s a head game within the shooter he/she sees it glowing and try’s so hard that they look around pin to make sure it’s on their projected mark. A good shooter is gonna put it where they want. But the average try’s so hard it becomes a mental factor within the shot. Just my 3 cents and very opposite of what most have posted above


IMO those bright colours should be banned.
I hate when they suck my aim like hoover when U let your pin float there and then I hit 8 beside 10-11 😂


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Seth234 said:


> never understood the “ dark vanes is a sick move”. It’s your responsibility to practice and learn the spots to hit, not another archer to hit a spot and give you bright vanes to aim at. The guys that say dark vanes are a duck move, is a whining cry baby that doesn’t have confidence in his shooting and just wants it made easy for him. I run black vanes, black nocks, because everything on my bow is black. I really don’t care who doesn’t like it. I don’t care who runs what. I can look at the target myself and decide where I want my arrow. In fact most guys that whine about that couldn’t hit the bright vanes with a lighted nock on arrow anyway. I heard a guy crying like a little girl at the end of 20 targets about “ dark” vanes. He hit hit 6 tens out of those targets. Everything else was 8’s and 5’s. I heard enough of it and finally told him, no vane color was gonna make a difference. I told him maybe practice more and scores would show, vanes not gonna help that. OP, run what vane color you want. It’s your choice , your money, and don’t worry about the whiners.



Ha, my bow is all black with a very little red and my arrows match, except for my white knocks, cause i ain't a dick. Matter of fact, i like to help out the guys in my group if i can. People that shoot with me tend to shoot better than without and i like that because it pushes me to shoot better. Like i said in my earlier post, if can't win i would hope someone in my group would, and if people in the group work with each other the whole group gets elevated. But if you are only out for you and are afraid of losing if you help out your fellow shooters, that says a lot about a person. 

So there you go OP, you get to be seen as a person who is out only for you, or as a person who wants to shoot better and help the group too, and i will guarantee the people you shoot with will notice which you are.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

RJH1 said:


> *Blacked out is a dick move.* I use red and black vanes, but white nocks, just so other guys can see them. If i can't win a match, i should have shot better. Also if i can't win, I would like someone in my group to win.
> 
> 
> And if everyone in you group is a decent shot and uses decent marking arrows, the whole groups scores can be elevated. That is one of the main reasons i like to shoot with good shooters. So maybe a guy in your group beats you, but you take second with your highest score ever by working with each other, instead of taking 8th because everyone wanted to dick each other. I think I would rather be 2nd..


1) Not sure I've seen in the rule books where it's my responsibility to provide my competitors with a reference point??? In 3D archery it's not only about being able to hit what you are shooting at, but also to KNOW where to put your arrow. 

2) As a general rule, 3D archery is NOT a team sport. (there are several local team tourneys but none at the national level that I'm aware of) I'd never do something to intentionally hurt a competitors score but I damn sure not gonna go out of my way to make it easier for him.

3) Bright colored vanes and nocks can hurt too.... If everyone in your group aims at your arrows, they get damaged. Arrows cost $$$. I don't know what your archery budget is like but, mine isn't sufficient to have an arrow destroyed every week at a league shoot or tourney. The folks I shoot with are good!!!! I'd go through DOZENS of arrows in a 3D season if I put a "beacon" out there for them to shoot at. It's not just a money thing either.... I'd rather spend my precious free time practicing than building arrows.

If this makes me a "dick".... so be it!!!


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> 1) Not sure I've seen in the rule books where it's my responsibility to provide my competitors with a reference point??? In 3D archery it's not only about being able to hit what you are shooting at, but also to KNOW where to put your arrow.
> 
> 2) As a general rule, 3D archery is NOT a team sport. (there are several local team tourneys but none at the national level that I'm aware of) I'd never do something to intentionally hurt a competitors score but I damn sure not gonna go out of my way to make it easier for him.
> 
> ...


You be you lol. All I know is the guy who taught me that stuff was the Texas state champ, and went on to be second place in the classic in Hunter class and he shot bright nocks. Then the next year the guy who was Texas state champ and won the classic in Hunter class was shooting white knocks. But they probably don't know what they're talking about, and can't shoot


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

RJH1 said:


> You be you lol. All I know is the guy who taught me that stuff was the Texas state champ, and went on to be second place in the classic in Hunter class and he shot bright nocks. Then the next year the guy who was Texas state champ and won the classic in Hunter class was shooting white knocks. But they probably don't know what they're talking about, and can't shoot


Since you whipped it out.... I also have multiple podiums at state level tourneys.... Including a DE IBO State Championship, 2nd in PA and 3rd in NY and this was just in 2020.

It has NOTHING to do with being able to shoot or not.... The issue I have with this approach is that it's some how my responsibility to help the guy next to me who I am in direct competition with... That's some next level commie stuff.... did you grow up in some sort of hippie commune??? 

You do you.... when I spend the time and $$$ to get to a tourney, I want to shoot well and that is MY focus. If I win, great, if I don't that's great too. How well you score is none of my concern.


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> Since you whipped it out.... I also have multiple podiums at state level tourneys.... Including a DE IBO State Championship, 2nd in PA and 3rd in NY and this was just in 2020.
> 
> It has NOTHING to do with being able to shoot or not.... The issue I have with this approach is that it's some how my responsibility to help the guy next to me who I am in direct competition with... That's some next level commie stuff.... did you grow up in some sort of hippie commune???
> 
> You do you.... when I spend the time and $$$ to get to a tourney, I want to shoot well and that is MY focus. If I win, great, if I don't that's great too. How well you score is none of my concern.


Did the guys who beat you use blacked out arrows?


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

RJH1 said:


> Did the guys who beat you use blacked out arrows?


I wouldn't know.... they didn't shoot in my group.


----------



## Ermine (Jul 17, 2016)

I use what color I use for hunting. Generally pink


----------



## Cyrus Harris (Feb 15, 2021)

Pink black grey or red with white knocks no one can see these colors that I shoot with usually


----------



## Sdalton34 (Feb 18, 2021)

carlosii said:


> I use bright vanes...so I can find 'em easier behind the target. Also it distracts the good shooters from the twelve. They see that bright white and orange blob down there and they just can't help themselves, they gotta aim at it.


hahaha I fell ya on that one


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I don't shoot much 3d at all. When I do shoot a match, I am going to shoot what ever color I have. I could care less what color vanes the other archers are shooting. I am looking at the scoring rings not the arrow. 
Maybe RJH1needs to get out and actually practice more instead of looking for a crutch or an excuse.
If RJH1 thinks, I should have neon lights on my arrows, he is more than welcome to buy me a dozen arrows with neon fletched vanes and nocks and come shoot with me.


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

I shoot blacked out arrows. Never did until I got some arrows that had black nock bushings and thought all black would look nice and if it’s sunny out the black bushings shine giving a small spot for other to aim at if they choose Personally I don’t it when big bright arrows are in the target throws my concentration off and I end up making a bad shot. It’s not that I’m trying to be a dick it’s the color I wanted, but I do get a chuckle when people start whining about my black arrows. The guys I shoot with complain about them a lot so to be a dick I did fletch one arrow all white for the white targets.


----------



## noahme97 (Aug 13, 2020)

ukxbow said:


> I shoot unknown in the UK and have both blacked out and hot pink in my quiver. This way I can choose depending on the company! We shoot mixed groups of 4, so barebow, compound, longbow etc. The bright arrows can nicely mark up the kill for those guys who are in classes that don’t allow binos. I also use the black ones for indoor as they’re easy to see in the gold. Black arrows also show really well on white targets, so it gives me all options for all targets.


That's a great idea. I might steal some of these fletching color tips.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I am getting ready to fletch a dozen X Cutters with 3 black Blazers and Black pin nocks for 3D.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Orange and white combo is the fastest I've found.


----------



## Vabowhunt33 (Dec 29, 2020)

No one wants to hit where I do so mine is lime green wraps and vanes with white nocks


----------



## Samboggie (Mar 29, 2021)

I’m a black on black kinda of guy! Not because I’m hiding my shot is I’m just not flashy.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I shot a 3D match today with the blacked out X Cutter pro vanes. The base of the aluminum pin nock really stood out with the black vanes and black pin nock. I could easily see it in the targets, especially when the sun was hitting them.


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

Just shot an ASA shoot over the weekend. Everyone had bright vanes. Everyone said it was a dick move to have blacked out arrows. Mine were multi color of pink, white, flo green. I do like the idea of having one or two dark arrows in case I do get into tight competition or shoot on a white target.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fec20 (May 9, 2021)

ChrisCobb said:


> Most of the 3D guys I see have bright colored vanes and nocks. Is it just me or wouldn’t you want dark if not black vanes and nocks so your competitors don’t have a good aiming point.


not sure it matters


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Just shoot the colors you want to. if you’re worried about the other guy, you’re not in the right frame of mind for tournament archery. IMO, you’re not competing against anyone else. You’re competing against yourself and the course. Similar to golf. That said…archery is cool and golf sucks. 😂 😉


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

sjanderson117 said:


> Just shot an ASA shoot over the weekend. Everyone had bright vanes. Everyone said it was a dick move to have blacked out arrows. Mine were multi color of pink, white, flo green. I do like the idea of having one or two dark arrows in case I do get into tight competition or shoot on a white target.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's a "dick move":
1 - to depend on someone else to give you an aimpoint. Picking a spot to aim is the entire point of 3D competitions. Most folks can reliably hit foam all day long. But, knowing where to hit the foam is part of the skill required to be successful. I put in the practice to get where I am in this sport and you can too!!!!

2 - to cry about your fellow competitors equipment, especially if you blame not scoring well because you couldn't see my vanes. Success in sports is supposed to come from the realization of months/years of hard work. 

This "expectation" that I (or anyone else) do something to "elevate" everyone is a page right out of Karl Marx's handbook!!!! What's next, "Point Redistribution"????


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

I've been a fan of Hot Pink for awhile, but I'm really digging this Kiwi!


----------



## Dino757 (Jul 2, 2016)

90% of the time I dont care what color people shoot. Unless its a black target at 45 yards! Or the sun is in your face. I have lead on a few targets and I had no idea where I was aiming. Just shoot a safe 10 and press on. Now the next 3 guys all have a reference and can make a harder run at the 12. So when someone else leads on a hard target I appreciate the help. So I choose to shoot fletching's everyone can see.


----------



## Lorchstar (Jul 31, 2018)

I see NO mention of vane color in the ASA or IBO rules. Therefore, the shooter can shoot whatever color they want. I would shoot brown arrows, brown vanes and brown nocks if they made them. If someone were to tell me it's a "dickmove" to shoot all brown, they can smell the hotdog.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Shoot whatever color floats your boat! Personally hate bright fletching, even more bright nocks! Even if the arrow is in the 12, the bright colors are above the POI, especially on longer targets and tend to Hoover me right into aiming there!!! So to me bright colors suck!
A small percentage of folks are color blind to red or green so if people are giving you guff about black change to red or green


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryanstone0s (Sep 22, 2021)

You can give them a mark they still have to hit it. If they can consistently (,if your in the 12 ring) hit your arrow they were going to anyway


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ChrisCobb said:


> Most of the 3D guys I see have bright colored vanes and nocks. Is it just me or wouldn’t you want dark if not black vanes and nocks so your competitors don’t have a good aiming point.


After exhaustive testing I've found dark vanes, especially black vanes, fly significantly slower than bright colored vanes. Black nocks exacerbate the speed reduction..


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN (Jan 22, 2004)

Red,White, and Blue.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drake.fordyce (Nov 6, 2021)

I like your thought on the dark colors. I usually did bright colors for my own mentality after I shot. Never thought of it from the competitor mind set


----------



## Max James (Dec 7, 2021)

Bright colors


----------



## CaptainArrow (Dec 22, 2021)

Saving this thread so I may be able to make notes on whom to not request in my group. 

For the record, I don’t care what color someone shoots. No hiding from me! I’m still gonna bust that nock! LOL


----------

